# Compra-venta > Compro >  Eric Jones Metal 2 y 3

## Abiloko

Estoy interesado en comprar los dvd's de Eric Jones Metal 2 y 3. Si alguien los tiene y le interesa venderlos estaría interesado en ellos. 

Saludos.

----------

